# Durst!!!! Schnecken am Teich...



## Knarf1969 (24. Juli 2016)

Bei der Hitze wollte auch Herr oder Frau Schnecke mal ein kühles Schlückchen aus meinem Bachlauf


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Juli 2016)

__ Schnecken sind Zwitter  Also gleichgeschlechtig.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
auch ein Schneck schleckt an meinem Sprudelstein, lecker...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> __ Schnecken sind Zwitter Also gleichgeschlechtig


Nicht alle!


----------



## senator20_2000 (24. Juli 2016)

@ christine aber die abgebildete __ Weinbergschnecke ist es , was auch wissens wert ist die "können" gruppense* haben und beim "akt" das geschlecht wechseln und was auch wissens wert ist JA sie können auch "dabei" geräusche machen....
woher ich das weis? unsere Tochter wollte unbedingt haustiere, aber im alter von 3 Jahren wollte ich das erst mal testen ob sie sich dann wirklich drum kümmert, naja so sind 3 Weinbergschnecken bei uns eingezogen....innerhalb von 1 Jahr gabs ca.1000 __ schnecken als nachwuchs....somit stand den meerscheinchen nicht mehr im weg da sie sich wirklich darum gekümmert hat....

PS: mittlerweile hat sie aber nichts mehr mit schnecken am hut.... nur der Papa hat nun Achatschnecken alls "resteverwerter"


----------



## jule (25. Juli 2016)

@senator20_2000  - da muss ich jetzt aber doch mal nachfassen...Meine Tochter (8 Jahre) schleppt ständig Weinbergschnecken an und möchte sie gerne im Zimmer halten... Meine Reaktion   __ Schnecken gehören in den Garten, hier kann sie nicht überleben... 

Na das scheint nun aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Wie habt ihr die denn bitte gehalten? 

Ich finde leider immer wieder tote Schnecken, die wohl "zu viel Durst" hatten


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

In der Parallelklasse in meiner Schule werden Weinbergschnecken gehalten. Nachmacher!!! Meine Klasse hatte als erstes Tiere. Und wie ihr wahrscheinlich jetzt vermutet Fische!!! Hab ein kleines Aquarium im Keller gehabt und eine gute Idee


----------



## sugger1234 (26. Juli 2016)

__ Schnecken landen alle bei mir im Teich meine Koi lieben sie :-D


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2016)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> __ Schnecken landen alle bei mir im Teich


Nicht so schlau. Es gibt nämlich auch nützliche und geschützte Arten. Zu den nützlichen gehören z.B. der __ Tigerschnegel (teilweise als gefährdet eingestuft), zu den streng geschützten die __ Weinbergschnecke.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juli 2016)

Meine Koi spucken __ Nacktschnecken wieder aus, auch von diesen __ Tigerschnegel haben wir einen Haufen.
Diese werden aber auch nicht angerührt, bzw. wieder ausgespuckt.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juli 2016)

jule schrieb:


> @senator20_2000  - da muss ich jetzt aber doch mal nachfassen...Meine Tochter (8 Jahre) schleppt ständig Weinbergschnecken an und möchte sie gerne im Zimmer halten... Meine Reaktion   __ Schnecken gehören in den Garten, hier kann sie nicht überleben...
> 
> Na das scheint nun aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Wie habt ihr die denn bitte gehalten?
> 
> Ich finde leider immer wieder tote Schnecken, die wohl "zu viel Durst" hatten



Dazu spuckt Google sehr viele Infos aus: Hier z.B. http://www.schnecken-forum.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=6804


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2016)

Ich mag __ Schnecken...http://vmishchenko.com/#gallery-Snails


----------



## Micha61 (27. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Ich mag __ Schnecken


ich auch..https://www.kochland.de/kochen-blog/weinbergschnecken-zubereiten

Wenn Schnecken, an anderen Schnecken schlecken,
schmecken diese Schnecken, das andere Schnecken,
nach Schnecken schmecken.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ok Mein Opa hat die früher gemacht. Da wa ich aber noch nicht!


----------



## senator20_2000 (31. Juli 2016)

@jule mit den weinbergschnecken haben wir anfangs einfach nen kleinen eimer lockeren waldboden genommen, aber dann kahm der winter und wir sind auf torf ausm baumarkt umgestiegen, das hat die __ schnecken nicht gestört, aber nass wollten sie es haben und aller ca 14tagen haben wir es dann sauber gemacht, wennsie die ersten fruchtfliegen gezeigt haben, ansonsten durften manche pflanzen aucher erst mal angammeln bevor sie die schnecken gefressen haben.
Gelege haben wir damal beim reingen mir ca.5cm umgangen, zumindest die die an der scheibe sichtbar waren.
selbst wenn man in den urlaub fährt ist das kein problem, da die schnecken wenns ihnen zu trocken wird einfach ihr haus zumachen und drin bleiben das halten die je nach art und größe mehre jahre durch.
wir hatten ein25L aquarium dazu genommen.

hab ich das grad richtig gelesen das einige schnecken an die kois verfüttern??


----------



## marcus18488 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 

wenn sich bei uns am Teich eine Nacktschneke über den Teichrand wagt: schwups und weg ist die. Meine Koi holen die vom Rand weg. Ich sag nur guten Apetitt

LG Marcus


----------



## StefanRP (6. Sep. 2016)

Bei mir schwimmen die __ Nacktschnecken bis zu einem halben Meter in Richtung Teichzentrum.


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Sep. 2016)

StefanRP schrieb:


> Bei mir schwimmen die __ Nacktschnecken bis zu einem halben Meter in Richtung Teichzentrum.



Habe ich gelacht gerade  Wie schwimmen die denn? Rücken- oder Bauchlage?


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2016)

Bei __ Nacktschnecken, die sich freiwillig und mit Selbstmordabsichten in den Teich stürzen, wäre ich vorsichtig. Das ist nämlich häufig die Folge des Konsums von Schneckenkorn. Und wer weiß, was da teilweise drin ist.


----------



## domserv (2. Juni 2017)

Mmh, ich habe schon drei __ Nacktschnecken wieder aus dem Teich geholt. Zwei waren tot, die dritte gestern hat noch gelebt.


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Juni 2017)

Also, ich habs seit meeinem letzten Post getestet und für gut befunden  alle Braunen __ Nacktschnecken landen seither im Teich, bisher hat es noch keine geschafft bis zum boden zu sinkenein haps und weg  . aber da wir eh hier Sandboden haben gibts  eh wenig Nacktschnecken.
Zum Thema Weinbergschnecken, die haben wir genügend, da hatte meine Tochter letzes Jahr die Idee sie mit Namen zu versehen....naja seither heißen alle (WIRKLICH ALLE) Weinbergschnecken Hugo naja um sie außeinander zu halten malte sie ne Nummer auf das Gehäuse...NR 3 und NR 9 (letzjahres bemalt!!!) haben wir diese Woche wiedergesehen....derzeitig sind wir bei um die Hundert ...tja so kann man Kinder beschäftigen....und den __ Schnecken dürfte es egal sein...mal schaun wenn die ersten Nummerierten bei den Nachbarn auftauchen


----------



## senator20_2000 (3. Juni 2017)

So ich hab mal ne kleines Video der Fütterung gemacht....In feinstem Sächsisch


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Na ob das so gut ist !!
Wir haben dieses Jahr einen Igel mit 315 Gramm am 1 Jan 2017 gefunden und ihn Überwintert.
Info der Igelnothilfe
- durch rote/braune __ Nacktschnecken bekommen Igel Lungenwürmer woran sie sterben

Im April wurde das Mädel mit 1170 Gramm (Parasitenfrei)wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
 

Ps. aber __ schnecken gehen ganz klar ins Wasser und wir haben kein Schneckenkorn
So ein Bild könnte ich 4-5 mal machen im Mai. das ist etwa 50 cm vom Ufer weg.


----------

